# Giant herb / materia medica thread



## SurvivalistApothecary (Apr 30, 2014)

So as I'm a medical herbalists (student) I feel the best thing I can contribute is my extensive knowledge on the subject and its many uses.

Therefore I think a bumper thread of Q and A's could be of use? Ask a question and I'll do my best to provide a useful answer. With clinical research and allergies where appropriate. Possibly contraindications with known pharmaceuticals too.

What do you guys think? I know I'm new around here but would like to contribute anyway I can 

DISCLAIMER!!
I must add though that In no way should this replace seeing a local qualified medical herbalist or your GP and if you start taking herbs I recommend you advise your GP as to avoid possible contraindications


----------



## MrsInor (Apr 15, 2013)

Okay how about a short list of say ten herbs that would be easy (stressing the easy) to grow and what benefits they have. I have limited garden space and grow most things in containers.


----------



## BagLady (Feb 3, 2014)

I think it's a great idea. That's pretty much why I'm here, is to learn from others. (and because their are some peeps on here that are funny as hell! Got to have my daily dose..)
So, I'm interested in growing plants that will substitute for pain killers, and also something that will lower ones blood pressure.


----------



## SurvivalistApothecary (Apr 30, 2014)

Hiya yup I'll start on the top 10 this eve. I'll include herbs that have multiple purposes and will include cardio-active herbs. I'll try and keep them easy to grow but also will do a thread on making medicines eg tinctures, gels, teas, compresses etc

Cheers


----------



## wesley762 (Oct 23, 2012)

A great book I just read a few months ago on the subject, rosemary glad star's medicinal herbs a beginner's . would Highly recommend it. includes 33 different herbs and there uses and how to use them. just adding my 2 cents, was a easy read and very informative.


----------



## SurvivalistApothecary (Apr 30, 2014)

Oh aye there's loads. I prefer Hoffman or Bone tbh as they're more scientific.


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

Diabetes. 
How well will cinnamon work. 
And are there other alternatives besides cinnamon.


----------



## SurvivalistApothecary (Apr 30, 2014)

@james cinnamomum cassia is a primary herb for diabetes mellitus. It works on serum glucose, LDL, cholesterol and lipid levels in fasting blood tests. It can be used to balance glucose levels as well as prevent diabetes related cardiovascular disorders. Essentially working as a hypoglycemic. Loads of research has been done on this and would be included in any medicine I make for diabetes.

Other herbs with similar actions are Urtica Dioica (Nettle leaf) Silybum marinarium (milk thistle/ st Marys thistle) and Capsicum annum (cayanne pepper).

Milk thistle is another choice of mine for diabetic medicines.

For diabetic neuropathy I'd look to :
Panax ginseng (Korean ginseng) its indicated to help prevent neurological damage 

Cayenne pepper applied topically for symptoms but also Scutellaria baicalenais as a way to prevent it. The latter also potentiates the effects of metformin so this needs to be considered and discussed with a local qualified herbalist and your GP. 

I'm just in the bath at the moment but will double check contraindications presently


----------



## SurvivalistApothecary (Apr 30, 2014)

@wesley James Wong is also good for an introduction into making some simple remidies. I enjoy his TV show and his books!


----------



## wesley762 (Oct 23, 2012)

SurvivalistApothecary said:


> @wesley James Wong is also good for an introduction into making some simple remidies. I enjoy his TV show and his books!


Some of the titles of his books?


----------



## BagLady (Feb 3, 2014)

Natural antibiotics would be good info too.


----------



## SurvivalistApothecary (Apr 30, 2014)

Hi bag lady I've included a couple on the list. Just got a few more bits and bobs to do then I'll post it.


----------



## Ratchetman (May 2, 2014)

I'm growing Borage, spearmint, shiso, dill and marshmallow in my herb garden. im in an apartment so my space is limited. Borage has multiple uses in natural medicine. Borage can treat the flu, bronchitis, colds, eczema (which i have so that is great), anti-inflammatory for muscles and organs, gingivitis. you can uses the dried leaves for a tea or use the fresh leaves mashed up into a paste to treat skin conditions. Spearmint is great to clean the mouth, it helps ease the stomach, helps with female time of the month..many benefits to spearmint. shiso is a herb from japan used in natural medicine to treat inflammation, and boost your immune system as well as helping with allergies....dill just takes good in my salads and on fish  but im sure there are great things about it too..marshmallow you can use topically for insect bites, it helps with diarrhea, kidney stones, pain, abscesses, burns. ...

A person I know recently gotten bitten by a mildly venomous spider. It swelled up quite a bit and started bleeding. I decided to go to the store to find a natural cure. after being directed by the vitamin manager I purchased a cream called "old world remove" for cysts, abscess, and burns..I thought it would help some but not as fast and much as it did. she said the pain was gone the next day...lol she asked what kind of witchcraft i gave her. anyways look on the back and the list of herbs includes marshmallow.


----------



## alterego (Jan 27, 2013)

Kidney stones and apple cider vinegar to resolve them. I know it works for me what do you think.


----------



## SurvivalistApothecary (Apr 30, 2014)

@ratchet man Borago officianalis (borage) extended use is contraindicated due to pyrrolozidine alkaloids (they are hepatotoxins is cause liver problems ) its was used to treat fevers and support adrenal gland (both useful when ill) - a better alternative for eczema internal mix is Arctium lappa -burdock (for stubborn cases) or Urtica dioica (nettle) to start with. Along with Gallium aparine (cleavers) and possibly Trifolium pratense (red clover) as an internal mix. Really depends on the cause as to what will work. Topically a salve or compress of Urtica dioica , Plantago spp.(any species of plantain) and Calendula officinalis (marigold) can help with itching and healing


----------



## SurvivalistApothecary (Apr 30, 2014)

Althea officinalis (marshmallow) is great on things like boils, ulcers, varicose veins and abscesses so it doesn't surprise me it helped with your friends bite! Really glad it was so effective. Echinacea spp. (spp means Any of the medicinal species) would have been a great internal decoction as it has uses in treating sepsis and bacterimia - traditionally used by native Americans for snake bites


----------



## SurvivalistApothecary (Apr 30, 2014)

@alterego I've never had to treat kidney stones but I'll remember that one thanks! I'd follow it up with zea mays (corn silk) as it will help sooth the urinary tract and help prevent a UTI and help heal it too. Maybe combines with Arctostaphylos uva-ursi (bearberry) which is also a good urinary tract antiseptic and astringent which is used with gravel and other kidney disorders


----------



## SurvivalistApothecary (Apr 30, 2014)

PS. Both will make ya pee more - they're diuretics so ensure you remain hydrated


----------



## Ratchetman (May 2, 2014)

SurvivalistApothecary said:


> @ratchet man Borago officianalis (borage) extended use is contraindicated due to pyrrolozidine alkaloids (they are hepatotoxins is cause liver problems ) its was used to treat fevers and support adrenal gland (both useful when ill) - a better alternative for eczema internal mix is Arctium lappa -burdock (for stubborn cases) or Urtica dioica (nettle) to start with. Along with Gallium aparine (cleavers) and possibly Trifolium pratense (red clover) as an internal mix. Really depends on the cause as to what will work. Topically a salve or compress of Urtica dioica , Plantago spp.(any species of plantain) and Calendula officinalis (marigold) can help with itching and healing


So with borage you should be careful how much to take? is it safe in your opinion to take in small doses? that is great info on the eczema alternatives you gave me, thanks. In air conditioning I am fine but i am sure in a situation with long term exposure to heat and sweat my eczema would get worse. was much worse when i was small, id have bloody arms..now i have self control . I've heard that nettle is good for allergies too..this is stinging nettle correct? u must boil it first to leech the toxins out.


----------



## Ratchetman (May 2, 2014)

SurvivalistApothecary said:


> Althea officinalis (marshmallow) is great on things like boils, ulcers, varicose veins and abscesses so it doesn't surprise me it helped with your friends bite! Really glad it was so effective. Echinacea spp. (spp means Any of the medicinal species) would have been a great internal decoction as it has uses in treating sepsis and bacterimia - traditionally used by native Americans for snake bites


I will add Echinacea to my indoor herbal garden.


----------



## SurvivalistApothecary (Apr 30, 2014)

Don't use it year round as many folk do to enhance immune system. Its best used for a cold / flu when you first notice symptoms or as required for other conditions. Its played a part in a mix i made for my dogs histiocytoma - benign and self curing but a sign of immune system issues that exhinace can help restore as its an immunomodulator rather than stimulant) and defo more effective as tincture. But powdered its also good in a wound powder with cayanne to act as a a hemostatic, topical analgesic and antiseptic. Adding something like Agremone mexicana (Mexican poppy) or Berberis vulgaris (barberry) powder will help stop staph and other nasty infections taking hold (post shtf scenario)


----------



## Prepadoodle (May 28, 2013)

You might want to look at this thread too...

Prepper's Herbal

The more information, the better.


----------



## spokes (Feb 22, 2014)

Thanks for the information. I'm into herbal medicine also and I am trying to start a medicinal herbal garden.

Information please on Plantain. I know it is good for wounds/poultices and we have it growing wild in abundance. What is the best way to harvest and keep? Do I have to harvest the roots-whole plant or just the leaves? And what is the best way to store? Dried or in a uspension?

We also have wild jewel weed and wood sorrel/ Are they worth cultivating and harvesting?


----------



## nephilim (Jan 20, 2014)

1. Aloe Vera - If there’s one medicinal plant which has 101 uses, that is none other than aloe vera. Let’s say that you or a kid in your home suffered from a minor burn, you can use the bottom stalk of aloe vera as a soothing balm by rubbing the exposed end on the burn. Aside from minor cuts and wounds, this medicinal aloe vera is also great for burns, treating eczema and reducing inflammation. This medicinal plant can even be taken internally? You can actually drink aloe vera juice and use it to treat digestive problems, ulcerative colitis, chronic constipation and poor appetite. This plant grows well under the sun, so it works best for outdoor gardens.

2. Great Burdock - Also called edible burdock or Lappa burdock, this medicinal plant is actually used as a root vegetable. In traditional medicine, the Great Burdock is used as a blood purifying agent, a diuretic and a diaphoretic. Aside from being medicinal, this plant also has great aesthetic value because of its purple-and-green thorny flowers which looks great against any garden. If you would like to add this medicinal plant to your backyard pharmacy, this can actually grow even without shade; just make sure that the soil is always moist so that the plant will thrive. Other uses for this medicinal plant include boils, rashes, bruises, burns, acne, ringworm and bites.

3. Pot Marigold - The good thing about growing this medicinal plant in your garden is that it can thrive under any soil condition. As long as you make sure that the Pot Marigold grows in moist soil, it will very easily thrive. It’s also a great-looking addition to your garden aesthetically because of its deep-orange color. So what are the main uses of Pot Marigold medicinal plants? It can help heal bites, stings, sprains, sore eyes, wounds and even varicose veins. When taken internally, this medicinal plant can be used to treat chronic infections and fever.

4. Chamomile - One of the medicinal plants, chamomile can help treat more than 100 separate ailments and conditions including the common cold, digestive problems, diarrhea, eczema, gastrointestinal conditions, mucositis, toothache, earache, shoulder pain and the common wounds. What’s good about chamomile is that planting them in your backyard will add a crisp and fruity fragrance to your garden.

5. Echinacea - This lovely-colored flowering medicinal plant is considered to be one of the world’s most important medicinal herbs. It’s actually an herbaceous plant which has several different species. What makes the Echinacea plant a handy medicinal plant to be around is the fact that it has a wide array of uses, including the treatment of sores, burns, wounds, allergy relief, insect bites, stings and snakebites. This type of medicinal plants also have the ability to help relieve allergies by strengthening immune system.

6. Great Yellow Gentian - This medicinal plant comes from the mountains of southern and central Europe. It is actually a bitter herb which is used in traditional medicine, and its main function includes the treatment of digestive problems. This type of medicinal plants also aids in the relief of exhaustion from chronic diseases, it stimulates the gal bladder and liver while at the same time strengthening the body.

7. Tea Tree - Look at the ingredients of any over-the-counter medicinal product or beauty product and you will see how tea tree oil is usually listed as one of its main ingredients. This just goes to show how useful the tea tree plant is medicinally. Tea tree oil comes from the leaves and twigs of the tea tree plant. It has a great many uses, including the treatment of acne, vaginal infections, athlete’s foot, warts, insect bites, cold sores, minor burns, thrush and chronic fatigue syndrome.

8. Peppermint - There’s probably no better-smelling plant that you can grow in your garden than peppermint. It’s considered to be the world’s oldest medicine which has been used by people from the ancient times to relieve whatever it is that is bothering them medically. What makes peppermint such a medicinal garden essential is the fact that it is naturally rich in vitamins A and C, manganese and it helps reduce a number of symptoms including irritable bowel syndrome, upset stomachs, fevers, flatulence and spastic colon.

9. Ginseng - Ginseng is one of the most beloved and popular medicinal plants in eastern countries. What makes ginseng such a great addition to your medicinal plants garden is the fact that it promotes general health instead of just being useful for a particular type of ailment. It’s the root of the ginseng which is particularly useful in relaxing the nervous system. It also helps reduce cholesterol levels, improve your immune system and stamina, and helps treat lack of appetite and sleep disorders.

10. Sage - Both a cooking herb and a medicinal plant, sage is a great salve for insect bites, skin infections, gum infections and mouth infections. It can also help with indigestion, flatulence, depression and even menopausal problems. The Latin name, where sage was derived from, means ‘to heal’, which is an apt description for many ailments that can be resolved using this lush herb which doubles up as a medicinal plant. These are just some of the top herbal medicinal plants which can serve as a great addition to your garden space. Aside from giving your dwelling that green and homey feel, these medicinal plants have a variety of uses for whatever it is that is ailing you.


----------



## MedicineMan (Jul 5, 2014)

i can get you guys some essential oils tht are up to 70 times more potent then herbs are. i can get about 60 different single oilsand blends that are good for absolutely any ailment you can name. I teach free classes on the what and how to use them. let me know if you are interested they run about $10 to $30 a bottle. my email is [email protected]


----------

